
The science behind SETI’s hunt for intelligent aliens - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/the-real-science-behind-setis-hunt-for-intelligent-aliens/
======
bediger4000
Is it my imagination, or does every article about SETI seem to rehash the same
small amount of material? Carl Sagan, Contact, Wow! signal, Drake Equation,
sometimes Tabby's Star. Isn't there more material out there?

